# reason to be happy



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i think you guys will actually end up better than the hawks this season


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

no they won't but they might tie the Bulls:laugh:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> no they won't but they might tie the Bulls:laugh:


Now that the Bulls don't have Jamal Crawford they'd have to pay me to watch them play, another year in Secaucus indeed.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> i think you guys will actually end up better than the hawks this season


I think you'll be very suprised with Al Harrington this year.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i doubt it
i've seen him play plenty with the pacers


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah i dont think we will be the worst i think that the bulls will be in lasty and well be close to the hawks at the end of the season


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

You might want to rethink that comment on the Bulls. So far they're not looking too bad. Deng, Nocioni, and Duhon are playing very well. Gordon has been seriously disappointing for them.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KwaZulu</b>!
> You might want to rethink that comment on the Bulls. So far they're not looking too bad. Deng, Nocioni, and Duhon are playing very well. Gordon has been seriously disappointing for them.


I agree. Also, I know we've been tallking a lot these last few years about Tyson and Eddy, but both of them are entering their "Contract" year and from what I hear, Eddy wants BIG $$$. I think their gonna surprise some people. Deng has looked awesome and Nocioni is definitely gonna be a pleasant surprise to this league. With Kirk running the point, I see good things.

Charlotte on the other hand might challenge the Hawks. Not sure if Antione and Harrington is enough.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Tyson should be a great player if he isn't injured. Hes a pretty good rebounder and a solid defensive player, too bad hes offensively inept.

As for Curry, he has the talent, but I seriously think hes too lazy, 30 mpg and can't even average 7 rebounds? At least Dampier can blame his breakout on getting consistent minutes.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Now that the Bulls don't have Jamal Crawford they'd have to pay me to watch them play, another year in Secaucus indeed.


are you good friends with MichaelOFAZ?


----------



## bobcatpride03 (Oct 30, 2004)

i would never underestimate any of the teams but i think we have a chance to hang with a couple of teams this year. Coming from Sacramento, I would love to see Gerald tear it up and be the great player he never got the chance to be. He's a warrior on the court.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

they arnt gonna do it with just gerald the player who i think is the glue of this team is primo brezec silly as it sounds i think he is the glue and backbone


----------



## bobcatpride03 (Oct 30, 2004)

ya he has impressed me a lot from what i've seen him do this preseason. Hopefully he can help us win a good amount of games for an expansion team


----------

